# Lowrance Mark-5x DSI Fishfinder



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

There are mixed reviews of this online. Most of them are about not being able to mark fish on it, which I'm not all that worried about. I have another fish finder on the boat, and i want this more for the down imaging to find structure. Has anyone ever used this or know someone that has. Seems like a good deal but I want to make sure I can see things on the bottom good. Thanks Dave


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i lust got the newer one elite 5 dsi been playing with it here in the housr to get the feel for it but the scran is very clear and gps is fast to lock inmbut thats as far as i have got so far and you are suppose to see the fish and the bait in the di,just dont have fish id,witch dont matter to me suppose to have much clear picture then hb,will know more come spring markfish o ya 100.00 rebait to right now on these units


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine still sitting in the box waiting to be installed sometime before spring. I read the reviews also and was hesitant about buying it but I just thought to myself that the people giving it bad reviews didn't know how to operate it, hopefully. Can't wait to use it this year. Definately want to find some structure that I didn't know existed in my home lake.


----------

